# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Tournament Round 2



## Steerpike (Jun 2, 2012)

Next round is up. Place your votes here: Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!

It looks like I might be able to lengthen this beyond 6 rounds. What do you guys think is a reasonable number?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 3, 2012)

Ha, I think there was a 50/50 split between the ones we agreed on.  Not bad since I had to guess on a lot of them.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice! Going to be fun to see how this all comes out in the end.

(NOTE: Shivers would tear Link a new rear end)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 3, 2012)

I already gave my votes, still cheering for Link =)


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 3, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> I already gave my votes, still cheering for Link =)



But you haven't read _Best Served Cold_.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah but I don't know who some of the characters were.  I had to guess on some and others were both names I recognized, but I didn't have intimate knowledge of their abilities, like Beowulf.  I don't know how to judge except on reputations on some of these.  Luckily more knowledgeable people will be weighing-in before you close the poll, so hopefully truth will prevail. HA on some i just voted on which name was cooler.  This strategy served me well in my last football pool.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 3, 2012)

You have not played The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time?? Link has killed dragons, powerful witches and all sort of magical monsters =)


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 3, 2012)

I posted something about which novels or stories the characters are from in the other thread.  If anyone is interested in picking up some of the books.  I'm more interested in David Gemmell now after seeing so many of his characters in this tournament.  I like this style of tournament better because it allows for those who lose against some, pick up wins against others.  That way if someone loses to someone super powerful, they can still get a win back later on.

My votes for Round 2:

Death Dealer (hard because I love Kalam)

Bremer dan Gorst

Jaime Lannister

Caul Shivers

Aragorn

The Feared

Drizzt

Icarium

Conan

Boudica

Logen Nine-fingers

Gimli

Lan

Gotrek (double dwarf love this round!)

Kull

Gilgamesh

Karsa

Inigo (no love for Inigo?)

Kitiara


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 3, 2012)

You should read Legend, Phil. Druss would tear Aragorn limb from limb. It wouldn't even be a fair fight


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 3, 2012)

I think have Legend actually.  I only read a couple of pages and it wasn't really my thing, but I think I'll try again.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 3, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I think have Legend actually.  I only read a couple of pages and it wasn't really my thing, but I think I'll try again.



You gotta give it a try.  It starts pretty slow, so I'll give you that one.  If you don't at least get to where they are at Dros Delnoch, you're not giving it a real shot .

Still, I think that would be a good fight.  Aragorn is awesome, but Druss is the man.

Isn't Gotrek a dwarf?  That matchup would be wonderful just for comedic value.  And Gregor would win.

Nogusta is being WAY underrated here.  I think he has Gimli.

There's a couple really interesting matchups here.  My favorite is Ninefingers vs. Waylander.  (I have Waylander, but it is really close.)


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 3, 2012)

Elder, if you haven't read any Gotrek and Felix books, they're good fun. I think Gotrek would hack Gregor apart. Gregor is a tough guy, no doubt, but Gotrek is the most deadly Slayer in the history of the Warhammer universe, with a rune-magicked axe that he's used to take down just about every kind of foe you can imagine, including demons. Probably not fair to try a one-on-one comparison with a character from a low-magic world, but if you go just by what is presented in the books about the two characters it is hard to imagine Gotrek losing to someone who didn't have powerful magic to bring to bear.

I agree about Legend - a bit of a slow start, but it's a great book. Well worth sticking with


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah I don't know anything about Gotrek.  It's just hard for me to see any dwarf beating a dude as big and powerful as Clegane.  The reach advantage by itself (even without the strength) would be almost impossible to overcome, unless he throws that axe of his.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 3, 2012)

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Yeah I don't know anything about Gotrek.  It's just hard for me to see any dwarf beating a dude as big and powerful as Clegane.  The reach advantage by itself (even without the strength) would be almost impossible to overcome, unless he throws that axe of his.



It would seem that way. But Gotrek has taken down enemies a lot bigger and stronger than The Mountain, reach or not. But it does show a limitation of such matchups, as I noted above. In some stories, the characters are essentially human (like GRRM's work). In other words, like with D&D or Warhammer books, the some of the characters are basically superhuman. So it makes it hard to figure out the matchup. Fun to discuss, however!

One thing I like about a matchup like Druss v. Aragorn is that these two are basically both human. Neither one is bringing a great deal of magical power or super-human ability to bear.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 3, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> It would seem that way. But Gotrek has taken down enemies a lot bigger and stronger than The Mountain, reach or not. But it does show a limitation of such matchups, as I noted above. In some stories, the characters are essentially human (like GRRM's work). In other words, like with D&D or Warhammer books, the some of the characters are basically superhuman. So it makes it hard to figure out the matchup. Fun to discuss, however!
> 
> One thing I like about a matchup like Druss v. Aragorn is that these two are basically both human. Neither one is bringing a great deal of magical power or super-human ability to bear.



True, it really is a comparison of fighting styles.  Does Aragorn bring a bow?  Can he sneak in behind one of those powerful strokes?  Because I don't think you're going to be able to parry (or even deflect) one of Druss' swings, especially with a sword.  Aragorn is awesome, but I don't know if you should ever bet against Druss.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 4, 2012)

Reading Legend now.  I found it on my bookshelf.  I'm enjoying it upon giving it a second chance.  A little simpler than I'm used to reading, but it's pretty refreshing to actually understand most of what I'm reading.    (I read lots of Steve Erikson obviously).


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 4, 2012)

I suggest we do A MS fight

Now that would be great and we could all write our special abilities and moves.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 4, 2012)

anihow said:


> I suggest we do A MS fight
> 
> Now that would be great and we could all write our special abilities and moves.



Really? You wanna go toe to toe with THE REAVER? Are you sure?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 4, 2012)

anihow said:


> I suggest we do A MS fight
> 
> Now that would be great and we could all write our special abilities and moves.



Great now I'm gonna get my ass kicked...


----------

